# Movie Masterpieces



## Demensa (Mar 9, 2013)

I just finished watching 2001: A Space Odyssey and I found myself wanting more movies that I could call 'masterpieces'. 

Basically, I want films that have changed the way you think, films that are beautiful, films that are gripping, films that are brilliant.

Something that has changed your life.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 9, 2013)

The Big Sleep (1946): Sexy, gripping, irresistible.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 10, 2013)

Argo is my all time favorite.  If you mean you're looking for something very moving, try War Horse.


----------



## Conker (Mar 10, 2013)

Both _2001_ and _Tree of Life_ put me right the fuck to sleep, but I guess _Tree of Life_ is something you could check out since it seems to be in that hyper pretentious vein of movies.

I thought _Prometheus_ was a masterpiece--also a hyper pretentious movie, I just happened to like this one--but more because of its subtext and not because it'll change any lives.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 10, 2013)

Inception.
Black Swan.


----------



## GhostWolf (Mar 10, 2013)

I can think of several

The Adventures of Mark Twain (The will Vinton animated version)
Wall-E
Casablanca
Star Wars


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2013)

Fifth element. I love it too much.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 10, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Black Swan.


I can recommend this too Demens. That movie pulls no punches. 

Demensa if you liked _2001: A Space Odyssey_ you might like Kubrick's other movies._ The Shining_, _A Clockwork Orange_, and _Fullmetal Jacket_ are popular choices. I saw _A Clockwork Orange_ recently and I *highly* recommend it. Just know that it had a lot of violence and rape. 

*Mulholland Drive* has had a big effect on me since I saw it a few years ago. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Conker (Mar 10, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Inception.
> Black Swan.


Yes to the first!

Fucking no to the second. That movie sucked shit.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 10, 2013)

I second The Fifth Element, its one of my all time favorites. I also recommend Dragonheart, the new Sherlock Holmes and Watchmen.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

Hamilton Hears a Who!

*You heard me.*â€‹


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2013)

Trainspotting


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Secret of NIMH. 

Yellow Submarine.

Watership Down. 

Dark Star. 

The Shining. 

Tarka the Otter. 

Here's a bit of trivia - Tarka the Otter is the film that made otters my favourite animal.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Ben-Hur *(1959):









​ 


 
After all these years, I still get excited at the action-y parts and moved to tears in the sad ones, all while still in awe at how well-made this _epic_ is in all aspects: music, wardrobe, stunts, make-up, you name it. I always sit through all of its majestic 4 hours of this _true _cinematic masterpiece and never get tired of it, and it's one of the reasons why I look forward to Easter.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got two.

First off, the Color Purple. It's probably my favorite live action film of all time just due to the rich characters and the real sisterly bond you can feel b/w Celie and Nettie. Their separation scene is one of the saddest in cinema, with "Mr." dragging Nettie off while they cling to each other..."Nothing but Death can keep me from her!!" being one of the most badass line in the movie I think. 

Maybe its because I'm very close to my own brother. I couldn't imagine my life without him so I really feel that agony as they are torn apart. 

And secondly, Howl's Moving Castle. It's just a perfect, heartwarming film. I esp. love the how the witch of the waste is handled in it. I'd hate to spoil it, so I'll just say its not something you see everyday and the way its paced is very nice.


----------



## Ames (Mar 10, 2013)

Two off the top of my head:

The Fountain
All them feels, this movie truly is a work of art.  Really thought-provoking message.  Is death something to be feared?  A disease to be cured?  Or a gift to be welcomed with open arms?
Beautiful visuals and breathtaking music.  Hugh Jackman was fucking awesome in this movie.

[yt]dAuxryJ6pv8[/yt]


Falling Down
Such a clusterfuck of conflicting emotions and moral ambiguity.  Love it.  One of my favorite Michael Douglas movies.

[yt]lK332QsfYRc[/yt]


----------



## captainbrant (Mar 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 11, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> The Big Sleep (1946): Sexy, gripping, irresistible.



OOooh! This looks very promising. I'll see if I can check it out soon.



NerdyMunk said:


> Inception.
> Black Swan.



Black Swan and Inception happen to be two of my favourite recent releases.  Inception was possibly the first movie I saw twice at the cinema. It's the type of movie that never bores you, however many times you see it. A lot of people fail to be really impressed by it and just take away the stereotypical "LOL dreams inside dreams is INCEPTION" opinion of the movie. I was pretty affected by it though.(The amazing soundtrack by Hans Zimmer makes everything 10 times better as well.)

Black Swan took me completely by surprise. One of the most tense movies I've ever watched.



benignBiotic said:


> I can recommend this too Demens. That movie pulls no punches.
> 
> Demensa if you liked _2001: A Space Odyssey_ you might like Kubrick's other movies._ The Shining_, _A Clockwork Orange_, and _Fullmetal Jacket_ are popular choices. I saw _A Clockwork Orange_ recently and I *highly* recommend it. Just know that it had a lot of violence and rape.
> 
> *Mulholland Drive* has had a big effect on me since I saw it a few years ago. It's one of my favorites.



A Clockwork Orange has been put right at the top of my list due to recommendations from everyone (And it's by Kubrik, possibly my favourite director of all time now.) The Shining is great as well. It's been a while since I've seen it, but now that I think about it, I can remember it in a similar way to 2001: A Space Odyssey, due to Kubrik's slow and suspenseful style of directing. The soundtracks to those movies are great as well.  (In fact I think a very big distinguishing feature in films that I really like is that they usually have amazing soundtracks. This isn't always the case, but music tends to have a very big effect on me.)

I'd multiquote everything else, but I'm too lazy.
@JamesB - The Fountain is one of my favourites as well. Everything in that movie is stunning and exceptionally well done. The inner themes of the movie could not have been portrayed better in my opinion. (I liked what they did with the structure as well.)

The Fifth Element, Ben Hur, Falling Down, Tree of Life... etc. will all be added to my growing list of movies.

Oh, and bonus points for foreign masterpieces (Pan's Labyrinth comes to mind.) or avant garde masterpieces.

It's interesting to note that many of the movies I consider to be on a higher level come from the same directors, eg. Kubrik, Nolan, Wachowskis, etc.
Does anyone have a specific director they think of in the same way?
And I have yet to see The Artist as well. Can anyone here vouch for that?


----------



## Alekz (Mar 11, 2013)

I very highly recommend watching "All Quiet on the Western Front"  The movie follows a group of Germans that join the military right out of high school in 1914.  I prefer the 1930s version of the film, but the 1979 version is also very good in my opinion.
Just as a warning though, it is a VERY depressing movie.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 11, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And I have yet to see _The Artist_ as well. Can anyone here vouch for that?


Aaaabsolutely! That was my favorite movie of last year. Though it's cliche to say: I laughed, I cried. It's a really great cinematic experience.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 11, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And I have yet to see The Artist as well. Can anyone here vouch for that?





benignBiotic said:


> Aaaabsolutely! That was my favorite movie of last year. Though it's cliche to say: I laughed, I cried. It's a really great cinematic experience.



Seconded (or Third-ed... whatever)!

That movie proves that you can still have a compelling, original, even award-winning movie without the need for over-done, unnecessary movie-making clichÃ©s (gratuitous sex and violence, for example). Not even the sound of conversations! I was blown away...


Another recommendation, another Easter classic. My apologies for getting religious, but this is what I think of when I think _'movie masterpiece.' _Back in the day, when a studio set out for a masterpiece, they set out for a masterpiece!

*The Ten Commandments (1956):*


​ 


​ 

 
Charlton Heston is the boss! 
First of all, I must admit that it's been years since I've seen this (I don't even remember how it ends), and second, it's long (you totally got your money's worth out of the ticket price!). But I remember as a kid being blown away by the special effects, and by then I knew this movie was old! 
It's basically the entire story of Moses: birth, Egyptian years, exile years, the liberation and exodus, to those 40 years that he had to put up with the unruly Hebrews (400 years of slavery didn't do them any favors).


I'd recommend _Cleopatra_ (1963), but I only saw half of it, and I got mixed feelings towards her as a historical figure. But from what I remember,_ the details... the stuff they pulled...!_ It's _the_ most expensive movies ever made (adjusted for inflation), highest-grossing movie of the year (1963), but it still it didn't make ends meet upon release.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

I really love In Bruges a lot. It's not changed the way I think at all, but it's so beautifully sad, and a little bit funny, and I love that kind of crap. Not many movies that can move me as much as that one did.

There's also The Wolf Children Ame and Yuki which recently has me in love a bit. The main character inspires me a lot with her quiet strength, and reminds me how little I try in life by comparison.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 11, 2013)

Alekz said:


> I very highly recommend watching "All Quiet on the Western Front"  The movie follows a group of Germans that join the military right out of high school in 1914.  I prefer the 1930s version of the film, but the 1979 version is also very good in my opinion.
> Just as a warning though, it is a VERY depressing movie.



Never saw the movie, but the book is great.
And I agree with the 10 Commandments choice.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Mar 12, 2013)

I find a large number of movies to be masterpieces, and some of them have been listed here. I'll present a few from my own list.

V For Vendetta
Dragonheart
Star Wars series
Highlander
Braveheart
Lord of the Rings trilogy
The Chronicles of Riddick (Director's Cut version)
Aliens
Jurassic Park
Princess Mononoke
Watchmen (Director's Cut version)
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Porco Rosso
The Secret of Nimh
Independence Day
Howl's Moving Castle
Sherlock Holmes (Robert Downey Jr. version)
Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Yes, the original Gene Wilder one)
The Matrix trilogy


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 12, 2013)

In the 60's, Formula 1 movies were like vampire movies today: out of nowhere, everyone jumped on the theme, with mostly crappy results. This isn't one of them. On the contrary, it's arguably _the_ best Formula 1 movie _ever_: _*

Grand Prix *_(1966): 















The movie goes beyond just showing what life was like in the 1960's (which is all the rage in some circles-- _*coughs* Mad Men *coughs*_), it shows a glimpse into the world of Formula 1... both sides of it. 
It's not your typical racing movie. It both glorifies and criticizes the global phenomenon that is motorsports... I believe the same criticism still holds water today. 

You're shown the glamour of traveling to exotic locales, lavish parties and the adoration of fans. 
On the other side of the spectrum, you have flawed characters with flawed lives and lifestyles, and the high probability that one false move and it's all over, whether it's your career, health or life. 

You may be left thinking if all the risk was worth it. It certainly made me think. I've come to believe that some of the characters would much rather stare death in the face for those few hours than having to deal with reality.

It's a long movie. I'm talking about _Interim_, _Overture_, the type of words you find in lengthy movies like _Ben-Hur_.

The movie moved in-board camera technology to new heights in realism. You truly get the feeling that you're in the race. And the level of detail (music, stuntwork, etc.) is _stunning.  _

Not convinced? Look at this fan-made trailer:
[video=youtube;33w2hPO7t1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33w2hPO7t1g[/video]


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 12, 2013)

To add to my list from before, I'd recommend the new Star Trek, Fantastic Mr. Fox, The Abyss, The Secret of NIMH and Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 12, 2013)

_Blade Runner_, _Star Wars_, _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_, _2001: A Space Odyssey, Akira_, _Alien_, _Dune_, _Ghost in the Shell_


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 12, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> _Blade Runner_, _Star Wars_, _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_, _2001: A Space Odyssey, Akira_, _Alien_, _Dune_, _Ghost in the Shell_



How could I have forgotten Dune, Dune is another good one.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
The Thing (1982 version)

Also seconding Blade Runner, but make sure it's the Final Cut.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 12, 2013)

Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 13, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> To add to my list from before, I'd recommend the new Star Trek, Fantastic Mr. Fox, The Abyss, The Secret of NIMH and Pulp Fiction.



Holy crap! It's been forever since I've seen The Abyss.  
Pulp fiction is another one that I should have seen but haven't yet...


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 13, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Holy crap! It's been forever since I've seen The Abyss.
> Pulp fiction is another one that I should have seen but haven't yet...



You haven't see Pulp Fiction yet? I highly recommend it, its one of Tarantino's best works in my opinion.


----------



## Ames (Mar 13, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> You haven't see Pulp Fiction yet? I highly recommend it, its one of Tarantino's best works in my opinion.



Yeah Pulp Fiction is also #1 on my list of favorite Tarantino movies.

Next two being Kill Bill (them feely feels) and Deathproof (most people hate on Deathproof, but fuck that last scene is still one of the BEST scenes in the history of car cinema imo).


----------



## Symlus (Mar 13, 2013)

My Favorite Movie masterpieces:
1.) Pulp Fiction
2.) Kill Bill Vol. 1
2.) Full Metal Jacket
2.) Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb!
2.) 2001: A Space Odyssey

As you can see, I love a lot of movies equally. Also, the older movies tend to be the better.


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Mar 13, 2013)

Logan's Run, The Beatles: Help!, Fargo, The Butterfly Effect, Fantastic Mr. Fox and Idiocracy are some of my favorite movies.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 13, 2013)

I actually don't think I've ever seen a Tarantino film full-length in one sitting.


----------



## Conker (Mar 13, 2013)

ITT: We learn that "masterpiece" is a subjective word.


----------



## captainbrant (Mar 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 14, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> Hmm? But no one is arguing.


I think that what he is saying is that he doesn't like the lists people are coming up with. I may be very, very wrong, but I think that that is what he was trying to say.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 14, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I think that what he is saying is that he doesn't like the lists people are coming up with. I may be very, very wrong, but I think that that is what he was trying to say.



He has no right to judge, he listed Prometheus :V


----------



## Demensa (Mar 14, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> You haven't see Pulp Fiction yet? I highly recommend it, its one of Tarantino's best works in my opinion.





JamesB said:


> Yeah Pulp Fiction is also #1 on my list of favorite Tarantino movies.
> 
> Next two being Kill Bill (them feely feels) and Deathproof (most people hate on Deathproof, but fuck that last scene is still one of the BEST scenes in the history of car cinema imo).





PsychicOtter said:


> I actually don't think I've ever seen a Tarantino film full-length in one sitting.



Yeah... I've neglected Tarantino for FAR too long. Sadly the only film by him I've seen is Inglouroius Basterds... 

My friends and I were thinking about having a Tarantino movie night, which would be pretty sweet.


And I can totally see this thread turning into a Prometheus debate thread


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 14, 2013)

Demensa said:


> And I can totally see this thread turning into a Prometheus debate thread


Oops, I may have opened Pandora's box.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 14, 2013)

Demensa said:


> My friends and I were thinking about having a Tarantino movie night, which would be pretty sweet.
> 
> And I can totally see this thread turning into a Prometheus debate thread


That sounds like an awesome night. 

I wouldn't call Prometheus a masterpiece, but I enjoyed it well enough. 

Sure masterpiece is subjective but Demens it seems like you were asking simply "What are movies that you find so good you'd consider them masterpieces?" Right? Of course they're all going to be different. Not everyone can have good taste :V


----------



## Conker (Mar 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> He has no right to judge, he listed Prometheus :V


that's because it is

I dunno. People like what they like and have their own standards, but to see _Pulp Fiction _compared to the new _Star Trek_ sort of bothers me  And I've nothing wrong with that _Star Trek_ movie, it just wasn't a masterpiece by any stretch of the word, other than in lens flares.

I mean, I love a lot of movies that are by no means perfect or are simply fun action flicks, but I'm also not bothering to list them.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 15, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Sure masterpiece is subjective but Demens it seems like you were asking simply "What are movies that you find so good you'd consider them masterpieces?" Right? Of course they're all going to be different.



But of course! 



Conker said:


> I mean, I love a lot of movies that are by no means perfect or are simply fun action flicks, but I'm also not bothering to list them.



Yeah, the distinction between 'masterpiece' and 'extremely good movie' is very blurry, (And of course, masterpiece is subjective, making this thread mildly interesting rather than just an utterly complete agreement between users.)
but in my mind at least, a 'masterpiece' tends to have some theme or artistic approach that resonates with me deeply. The telltale sign of a masterpiece, for me, is that I'll be in an emotionally altered state for a while after I watch it, in which my mind is still contemplating everything that went on. 

It's interesting to note that while I may find a comedy movie brilliant and hilarious, they usually lack the artistic depth that goes hand in hand with the term 'masterpiece'. (Once again, for myself only.)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 15, 2013)

If you're going for irony, then "The Room" and "Rocky Horror Picture Show" are good choices.

But I like Beauty and the Beast, The Rescuers Down Under, and Pulp Fiction.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

The Lion King
The Terminator
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Summer Wars
Alien
Aliens

I think those are all quite legendary movies.


----------



## Conker (Mar 15, 2013)

Demensa said:


> But of course!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, to mostly an extent anyways.

I almost never have that feeling after movies though, which is why I only listed _Prometheus_. I spent weeks thinking about that movie after it ended. It really stuck with me.


----------

